# [Sammelthread] Lehrer in Gothic 3 - Oder: &quot;Wo lerne ich was?&quot;



## Mic0001 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicht ganz hilfreich wäre, ein Thema zu eröffnen, welches die Standorte von Fertigkeitslehrern beinhaltet, insbesondere von solchen, die nur äußerst schwer zu finden sind.

Ich möchte auch gleich mal den Anfang machen:

*Regeneration:* 
Diese Fähigkeit lehrt einen niemand geringeres als der Ober-Ork Kan (dies ist allerdings erst möglich, wenn man 75% Ruf bei den Orks hat und alle Rebellen einschließlich ihrem König ausgelöscht hat]

*Meister der zwei Klingen:* 
Der Lehrer ist Ugrasal in Ishtar (man braucht also 75% Ruf bei den Assassinen)

*Meucheln:*
Auch diese Fertigkeit kann man bei Ugrasal erlernen

Es wäre auch interessant zu erfahren, ob es für die oben genannten Fähigkeiten auch noch andere Lehrer gibt, vor allem im Hinblick auf ein erneutes Durchspielen auf der "guten" Seite.

Ich habe an dieser Stelle auch noch gleich eine Frage: Wer kann mir denn das Skill Rüstungen verbessern beibringen?


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. Oktober 2006)

Mic0001 am 23.10.2006 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicht ganz hilfreich wäre, ein Thema zu eröffnen, welches die Standorte von Fertigkeitslehrern beinhaltet, insbesondere von solchen, die nur äußerst schwer zu finden sind.
> 
> ...



Moin, 

sry wenn ich hier einfach dazwischenfrage, aber lehrt einem Regeneration nicht auch der König?

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Mic0001 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Lehrer in Gothic 3 - Große Waffen III*

Was heißt hier dazwischenfragen? - für solche Fragen habe ich diesen Thread aufgemacht. 

Leider kann ich in diesem Fall nichts dazu sagen, da der König zu keinem Gespräch mit mir bereit war und gleich meinen Kopf gefordert hat.
Es wäre aber toll zu wissen, ob man Regeneration auch an anderen Stellen im Spiel lernen kann.

Eine Fähigkeit möchte ich noch gleich mit anfügen:
*Große Waffen III* wird (unter anderem?) beim Wolfsclan gelehrt (der Lehrer müsste dort Hogar sein)


Eine Bitte noch: Wenn ihr neue Fähigkeiten in diesem Thread ergänzt, wäre es der Übersichtlichkeit wegen toll, _wenn ihr die entsprechende Fähigkeit oben in die Überschrift schreiben würdet (s.o.)_. Dann fällt es anderen leichter, gesuchte Lehrer schneller zu finden.

Danke!


----------



## Muehlenbichl (24. Oktober 2006)

*Reisistenz gegen Hitze/Kälte*

Oki dann will ich auch mal:

*Resistenz gegen Hitze* (gibt Bonus auf den Rüstungsschutz):

Lehrer: *Tufail*, der steht am Eingang von Braga

*Shakyor der Löwe* (gleich vor der Höhle, nicht Mine, bei Lago), Dank an MiffiMoppelchen!

*Resistenz gegen Kälte* (siehe oben):

Lehrer: *Lars in Silden *(nachdem man ihn von Zapotek freigekauft hat),
auch hier Dank an MiffiMoppelchen!

Ausserdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das man auch von König Rhobar *Regeneration* lernen kann, sofern man auf seiner Seite steht.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## fred26 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reine Erzwaffen schmieden*

Hallo Leute!  

*Hammerclan bei Ingver*

Ingver ist auch so ein guter Lehrer für Schmiedekunst nur Rüstungen verbessern kann man bei ihm nicht Lernen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. Oktober 2006)

*Orktöter*

*Orktöter* kann man bei Kaelin vom Feuerclan lernen. Seine Hütte steht hinter der Brücke beim Ortsausgang.


----------



## Grappa11 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Orktöter*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 25.10.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> *Orktöter* kann man bei Kaelin vom Feuerclan lernen. Seine Hütte steht hinter der Brücke beim Ortsausgang.



Das müsste auch Ugolf beim Hammerclan gehen. Aber welches Perk ist denn das Fragezeichen bei den Kampffertigkeiten, eine dritte Stufe des Zweiklingenkampfes?

Edit: und kann man Große Waffen III auch woanders lernen als in Nordmar? Möchte da eigentlich nicht unbedingt bereits hin (spiele es gerade nochmal von vorne).


----------



## Muehlenbichl (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Orktöter*



			
				Grappa11 am 25.10.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Das müsste auch Ugolf beim Hammerclan gehen. Aber welches Perk ist denn das Fragezeichen bei den Kampffertigkeiten, eine dritte Stufe des Zweiklingenkampfes?



Es gibt Gerüchte das das so wohl mal vorgesehen war, aber dann wieder raußgenommen wurde, ka wodurch das dann ersetzt wurde.

Sry übrogens, habe jetzt hier keinen Lehrer parat.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. Oktober 2006)

*Schnelles Lernen + Manaregeneration*

*Schnelles Lernen* kann beispielsweise beim Feuermagier Sebastian in Reddock gelernt werden.

*Manaregeneration* kann bei vielen Magiekundigen gelernt werden, exemplarisch sei der oberste Feuermagier im Raum oberhalb von König Rhobars Thronsaal erwähnt.


----------



## Mic0001 (26. Oktober 2006)

*Schwächeresistenz*

Die *Schwächeresistenz* kann man bei Renwik (dem Alchemisten) in Geldern erlernen.


----------



## respector (27. Oktober 2006)

Hey... also ich hab ein Problem nen Leher zu finden, der mir zeigt wie ich das Talent " Rüstungen verbessern" erlernen kann. Hat das schon einer von euch und vor allem wo?? wäre echt ne Hilfe...


----------



## Grappa11 (27. Oktober 2006)

müsste auch einer der Feuermagier im Kloster in Nordmar beibringen können. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## TrojanRabbit (29. Oktober 2006)

wo find ich einen lehrer für den kampfstiel mit 2 schwertern?
ich mein nicht meister, sondern der erste, der 150 jagdgeschick und stärke braucht.   

vielleicht kann mit das jemand sagen?


----------



## Grappa11 (29. Oktober 2006)

ich habe beim ersten Durchspielen keinen Zugaang nach Ishtar mehr bekommen und derzeit noch nicht genug Ruf bei den Assassinen.
*Meister der zwei Klingen* kannst Du nur dort werden. Dafür musst Du also einen entsprechenden Ruf bei den Assassinen erarbeiten. Es gibt nur in Ishtar einen (oder mehrere?) Lehrer bei denen man die "Zwei Klingen" perfektionieren kann.


----------



## Dude15 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwächeresistenz*

Bei welchem Dieb kann man lernen leute im Schlaf auszuplündern? 
Ist das letzte Diebestalent (man braucht fertigkeit 100).
Danke schonmal,


----------



## Muehlenbichl (29. Oktober 2006)

TrojanRabbit am 29.10.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> wo find ich einen lehrer für den kampfstiel mit 2 schwertern?
> ich mein nicht meister, sondern der erste, der 150 jagdgeschick und stärke braucht.
> 
> vielleicht kann mit das jemand sagen?



Glaube das war jemand in Ben Sala, Name habe ich aber vergessen sry.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

Edit: Jo war Ben Sala, hier der Thread: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3088&tid=5166851&x=11


----------



## BunGEe (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reisistenz gegen Hitze/Kälte*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 24.10.2006 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das man auch von König Rhobar *Regeneration* lernen kann, sofern man auf seiner Seite steht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Muehlenbichl


Ab wann soll das denn gehen? Braucht man da nen bestimmten Ruf? Hab jetzt 52, aber bisher geht es noch nicht.

Und wer bringt einem das Schmiede-Attribut Rüstungen verbessern bei?


----------



## KimIlSung (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reisistenz gegen Hitze/Kälte*

Ich finds ein bisschen doof....
Bis man mal 75% bei den Assassinen hat ist das Spiel ja praktisch vorbei.
Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt alle Städte des Mittellandes befreit und etwa 5% bei den Assassinen.
Oder muss man, wenn man mit 2 Schwertern kämpfen will, Myrtana gleich man Anfang verlassen und sofort in die Wüste, damit man dann noch was hat vom skill?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. Oktober 2006)

*Paladin + Regeneration*

Entscheider, du kannst *Paladin* und *Regeneration* bei König Rhobar erlernen, nachdem du den Weg Innos' gewählt hast.


----------



## Dude15 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Paladin + Regeneration*

Um 75 % bei den Assassinen zu bekommen, muss man da die Wassermagier killen um das zu erreichen? Oder geht das auch irgentwie anders? Weil ich kann doch unmöglich VATRAS oder SATURAS oder die ganzen anderen töten, die mir immer so viel geholfen haben in Khorinis... 
Danke schonmal für eine Antwort 

Ach ja und kann mir vielleicht auch noch jmd auf meine vorige Frage antworten, wo ich das letzte Diebestalent lernen kann (andere im Schlaf auszuplündern)? Wär super


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Paladin + Regeneration*



			
				Dude15 am 30.10.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Um 75 % bei den Assassinen zu bekommen, muss man da die Wassermagier killen um das zu erreichen? Oder geht das auch irgentwie anders? Weil ich kann doch unmöglich VATRAS oder SATURAS oder die ganzen anderen töten, die mir immer so viel geholfen haben in Khorinis...
> Danke schonmal für eine Antwort
> 
> Ach ja und kann mir vielleicht auch noch jmd auf meine vorige Frage antworten, wo ich das letzte Diebestalent lernen kann (andere im Schlaf auszuplündern)? Wär super


ich wüsste schon gerne, wo man meucheln lernen kann.
und das mit den asassinen interessiert mich natürlich auch, wobei andere gemeint haben, dass fast nur quests, die gegen die nomaden gehen, wirklich viel vertrauen bei den assasinen erwecken kann.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Paladin + Regeneration*



			
				HanFred am 30.10.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dude15 am 30.10.2006 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So kann mans machen:

-Nördlich von Bakaresh die Nomaden/Räuber töten
-Die Sklaven von Ben Erai nach Lago bringen, damit man den Quest mit dem Brief für den Magier in Bagaresh bekommt
-In Braga gabs glaube auch Punkte (war glaube Geld eintreiben oder Räuber killen)
-3 Wassermagier killen, fiel mir auch schwer aber anders gings nicht
-Shakyor töten
-Hassan töten

Da Nomaden und Assasinen nunmal Feinde sind gehts wohl kaum anders um auf über 75% zu kommen  

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

PS: Ich suche immer noch nen Typen der die Steintafeln verkauft


----------



## Tiger39 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Orktöter*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 26.10.2006 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Grappa11 am 25.10.2006 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das steht in der Readme-Datei.Da sollte wohldie Sprungattacke hin aber die ist weggefallen (bitte verbesern wenn es ungenau ist).


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Paladin + Regeneration*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 30.10.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 30.10.2006 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Thread frei von nicht zum Topic gehörenden Themen halten, sonst kann man sich das Sammeln von Lehrern gleich wieder sparen.


----------



## Mic0001 (30. Oktober 2006)

*Giftresistenz, Akrobatik, Orkjäger, Ausdauer des Wolfes*

Nachfolgend die Lehrer für die oben genannten Fähigkeiten:

*Giftresistenz:* 
Peratur in Geldern

*Akrobatik:* 
Harek vor Kap Dun (der entlaufene Sklave, den der Assassine sucht)

*Orkjäger:* 
Ammon, der Rebell auf dem Weg von Kap Dun nach Montera

*Ausdauer des Wolfes:* 
Pavel in Silden (der Jäger, den man zur Jagdhütte begleitet)

An HanFred: 
Wo man *Meucheln* lernen kann steht gleich am Anfang dieses Threads

Gruß an alle Gothic-Veteranen!


----------



## NightmareVirus (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Paladin + Regeneration*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 30.10.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 30.10.2006 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Frage: wie setzt sich bei euch die 75% zusammen? in einer Stadt oder gibts da irgnedwoe was wo man nach gucken kann wieviel % man bei den Assasinen hat? ich will mich denen nämlicha nahsclißeen hab von mainquest noch gar nix gemacht und hab in einer assa stadt aber schon 90% ohne einen von den rebellen oder wassermagiern zu töten...


----------



## Grappa11 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Paladin + Regeneration*



			
				NightmareVirus am 30.10.2006 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: wie setzt sich bei euch die 75% zusammen? in einer Stadt oder gibts da irgnedwoe was wo man nach gucken kann wieviel % man bei den Assasinen hat? ich will mich denen nämlicha nahsclißeen hab von mainquest noch gar nix gemacht und hab in einer assa stadt aber schon 90% ohne einen von den rebellen oder wassermagiern zu töten...



auf der Seite mit dem Questlog (standardmäßig mit "L" aufrufbar) kann man den Ruf bei Orks, Assassinen, Rebellen, Waldvolk, in Nordmar und bei den Nomaden unten links sehen. Der Ruf innerhalb einer Stadt bzw. bei einem der Clans in Nordmar, kann man sich anzeigen lassen, wenn man auf der selben Seite mit der Maus auf die jeweilige Stadt klickt. Der Ruf innerhalb einer Stadt hat zunächst nichts mit dem Ruf bei einem der Völker bzw. Interessensgruppen zu tun.
Man kann bei keiner der Gruppen, ohne es sich bei mindestens einer anderen zu versauen, die 75% erlangen. Bei den Rebellen müssen dafür zwangsweise Städte befreit werden, für die Assassinen kommt man nicht umher einige Nomaden zu töten und/oder die Wassermagier ins Jenseits zu befördern. Für die Orks ist es Pflicht auch die Rebellen auszuräuchern. Ohne diese eher tiefgreifenden Handlungen sind (schätzungsweise) maximal 50% bei den jeweiligen Fraktionen möglich. Das reicht in der Regel um sich die stärksten Rüstungen zu kaufen, aber nicht um Zugang nach Ishtar zu bekommen bzw. die Burg von Faring betreten zu können um dort mit dem Kriegsherrn Vak zu sprechen.


----------



## SHADOWLEXX (5. November 2006)

*AW: Paladin + Regeneration*



			
				Grappa11 am 31.10.2006 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das reicht in der Regel um sich die stärksten Rüstungen zu kaufen, aber nicht um  die Burg von Faring betreten zu können um dort mit dem Kriegsherrn Vak zu sprechen.




Das stimmt nicht, ich war schon mit 35er Ruf bei Vak. Evtl. meinst du 75% Ruf in der Stadt selbst also nicht allgemein, dann kannst du dir aber keine Rüstungen kaufen mit dem Ruf der Stadt. Sind zwei verschiedene Sachen


----------



## Grappa11 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Paladin + Regeneration*



			
				SHADOWLEXX am 05.11.2006 02:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Grappa11 am 31.10.2006 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch das stimmt, habe ich doch nicht anders beschrieben als Du. Auch bei den Rüstungen ist ja der Ruf bei dem jeweiligen Volk bzw. der jeweiligen Interessengruppe wichtig und nicht der Ruf in den Städten. Dass man auch ohne in Faring 75% und mehr zu haben mit 75% bei den Orks trotzdem in den Burghof gelangen kann, wusste ich tatsächlich nicht, hatte aber auch nicht das Gegenteil behauptet


----------



## pirx (5. November 2006)

*AW: Reisistenz gegen Hitze/Kälte*



			
				KimIlSung am 29.10.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds ein bisschen doof....
> Bis man mal 75% bei den Assassinen hat ist das Spiel ja praktisch vorbei.
> Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt alle Städte des Mittellandes befreit und etwa 5% bei den Assassinen.
> Oder muss man, wenn man mit 2 Schwertern kämpfen will, Myrtana gleich man Anfang verlassen und sofort in die Wüste, damit man dann noch was hat vom skill?


Ich weiss ja nicht ob das jetzt alle richtig verstanden haben , aber den Zweischwerter-Kampf konnte ich problemlos bei Silvio in Bakaresh lernen, nachdem ich dort meinen Ruf _in der Stadt_ auf 80% gebracht habe (habs vorher nicht probiert), während mein Ruf bei den Assasinen _insgesamt_ irgendwo bei 3 Punkten rumdümpelt.


----------



## olstyle (5. November 2006)

*AW: Reisistenz gegen Hitze/Kälte*



			
				pirx am 05.11.2006 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nicht ob das jetzt alle richtig verstanden haben , aber den Zweischwerter-Kampf konnte ich problemlos bei Silvio in Bakaresh lernen, nachdem ich dort meinen Ruf _in der Stadt_ auf 80% gebracht habe (habs vorher nicht probiert), während mein Ruf bei den Assasinen _insgesamt_ irgendwo bei 3 Punkten rumdümpelt.


Erste oder zweite Stufe?


----------



## pirx (5. November 2006)

*AW: Reisistenz gegen Hitze/Kälte*



			
				olstyle am 05.11.2006 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 05.11.2006 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erste Stufe. Spielt das ein Rolle?


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2006)

*AW: Reisistenz gegen Hitze/Kälte*



			
				pirx am 05.11.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 05.11.2006 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, die zweite gibt's nur in Ishtar.
oder du bastelst dir meisterschwerter, wenn du denn genug katanas findest. die haben den meister der zwei schwerter als bonus.


----------



## fred26 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Meister der Zwei Klingen*



> ja, die zweite gibt's nur in Ishtar.
> oder du bastelst dir meisterschwerter, wenn du denn genug katanas findest. die haben den meister der zwei schwerter als bonus.



Was meinst du mit katanas? Wo findet man die?


----------



## Guallamalla (17. November 2006)

*Die ???*

Hat schon jemand herausgefunden, was es mit den "???" im Talentmenü auf sich hat?


----------



## Tiger39 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Die ???*



			
				Guallamalla am 17.11.2006 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand herausgefunden, was es mit den "???" im Talentmenü auf sich hat?



Da sollte wohl die Sprungattacke hin, die auch noch im Handbuch erwähnt wird.
Ich meine, ich habe in der readme Datei geldesen dass die Sprungattacke rausgenommen wurde.


----------



## Tiger39 (17. November 2006)

*Blitz beschwören/Meteor*

ich wollteeben eigentlich an einem Beliarschrein den Zauber "Blitz beschwören" lernen. Den gab es da aber nicht   .Dann bin ich zu einem Innosschrein und wollte "Meteor" lernen gabs aber auch nicht   .
Wo gibts die 2 denn.


----------



## Guallamalla (19. November 2006)

*AW: Die ???*



			
				Tiger39 am 17.11.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Guallamalla am 17.11.2006 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie unspektakulär! Ich habe mir etwas wie einen ultimativen Overkill vorgestellt, wie zB Schwertkampf mit zwei Zweihändern, wo man 600 Stärke für brauch!   
Aber Sprungattacke? Soweit wie ich jetzt darüber gelesen habe soll das ja nicht so das wahre sein!


----------



## hurlie2006 (19. November 2006)

*Jagdgeschick und Kochkunst*

1.
Ich bin noch ziemlich am Anfang und soll Sven 10 Wolfsfelle bringen. 
Wölfe kann ich aber erst mit Jadggeschick häuten. Von wem kann ich das nötige Jagdgeschick lernen? Wo finde ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Lehrer dafür?

2.
Wo lerne ich, wie man Fleisch kocht?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## HanFred (19. November 2006)

*AW: Jagdgeschick und Kochkunst*



			
				hurlie2006 am 19.11.2006 01:58 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.
> Ich bin noch ziemlich am Anfang und soll Sven 10 Wolfsfelle bringen.
> Wölfe kann ich aber erst mit Jadggeschick häuten. Von wem kann ich das nötige Jagdgeschick lernen? Wo finde ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Lehrer dafür?


brauchst du noch nicht lernen, in Kap Dun liegen mehr als 10 stück rum.



> 2.
> Wo lerne ich, wie man Fleisch kocht?
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe.


rezept kaufen (oder finden). hmm... habe gerade keinen händler im kopf, aber das fleischwanzenragoutrezept haben viele händler im angebot.


----------



## hurlie2006 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Jagdgeschick und Kochkunst*



			
				HanFred am 19.11.2006 02:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hurlie2006 am 19.11.2006 01:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Aber für die Armbrust brauche ich doch auch
höheres Jadggeschick. Kann ich die dann auch erst viel später im Spiel
benutzen? Könntest Du mir nicht sagen, bei wem ich Jagdgeschickt lernen kann?


----------



## Guallamalla (20. November 2006)

*AW: Jagdgeschick und Kochkunst*



			
				hurlie2006 am 19.11.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 19.11.2006 02:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht dass man für die Armbrust Jagdgeschick braucht, nur Stärke! Jagdgeschick braucht man für den Bogen und Jägerfertigkeiten wie Felle abziehen und anschleichen. Lernen kann man es bei den meisten Jägern.


----------



## fred26 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Feuermagier / Stabkampf III*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Talent *Feuermagier* lernen kann?

Hab schon voll viele Feuermagier abgeklappert aber keiner konnte es mir Beibringen.
Außerdem würde ich noch gerne *Stabkampf III* lernen weiß jemand wer einem das beibringt?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Fraggerick (24. November 2006)

*AW: Feuermagier / Stabkampf III*



			
				fred26 am 23.11.2006 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Talent *Feuermagier* lernen kann?
> 
> Hab schon voll viele Feuermagier abgeklappert aber keiner konnte es mir Beibringen.
> Außerdem würde ich noch gerne *Stabkampf III* lernen weiß jemand wer einem das beibringt?
> ...


afaik muss ma sich im spiel für einen der drei götter entscheiden, vll gibts des nach der entscheidung oder so ^^


----------



## RPGler12 (26. Oktober 2007)

*Zauber: Segnen?/ Meteor?*

weiß jemand wo man

*Segnen



Meteor*



lernen kann. Ich hab die 2 nämlich noch nie bei einem Innos-Schrein gesehen


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn ihr Lehrer sucht dann schaut euch den Beitrag an:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=179237

Dort ist für jede Fertigkeit ein Lehrer (mindestens) aufgelistet :-) .


----------

